# air bag fault



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyway to reset the light without a tech 2? Batt disconnect didnt work. Not to sure why all of a sudden it went off but it did. No water in car (like some people say will set it off), seats are untouched. Just driving along and it went off. If not, any of you guys own a tech 2 in florida? I am not interested in going to the stealer and wasting my time and money.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe you actually have an airbag fault in which case finding out what's wrong wouldn't be a waste of either........


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

*module*

Since nothing changed on my car and it happened while I was driving I was thinking of trying a module out of my parts car BUT says "WARNING VEHICLE SPECIFIC". Is this really true and does this mean each module is "PROGRAMMED" for each car? Hard to believe.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would think that it means that putting a new (or different) module in a vehicle would require programming to make it work in that vehicle.


----------

